# 3414 hydraulic fluid levels



## ArneW (Jun 16, 2018)

Can any one tell me how high the hydraulic fluid is supposed to be in the tank. Just over the filter or filled to the top? I’ve had problems with it overflowing. 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## ArneW (Jun 16, 2018)

ArneW said:


> Can any one tell me how high the hydraulic fluid is supposed to be in the tank. Just over the filter or filled to the top? I’ve had problems with it overflowing.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


Sorry it’s a International Harvester, loader backhoe. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I've read where the level was about 2" below the top of the tank, but with that said, did you fill the tank with the cylinders retracted? With the cylinders extended the system will take more oil. When the cylinders are retracted, the ram takes up much of the volume of the cylinder which may be causing your overflow problem.


----------



## ArneW (Jun 16, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. I retracted all the cylinders and filled it up to about two inches from the top, and everything works good now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

